# things only rat owners understand



## dumbo_rattie (Mar 13, 2021)

ok ill start then someone can add on from what ever number . lets see how far we can get .


1.Leaving the cage door open for a minute while you go answer the phone will only happen once.
2. When you see a box and you know it's perfect size for a rat castle.


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

3. You get excited whenever a toilet paper role is almost done because you can give them the tube


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

4. Hovering in the kitchen to make sure that no one throws away that cardboard box you can use.

5. "Rat pee on my clothes? No, _of course I'm not going to change_, if I did that I'd go through 10 pairs of pants per day!"


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

6. shopping at the grocery store with a list that's just for your rats.
7. convincing people that the 'brown thing' on the floor is a sunflower seed and not poop


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

8. Going to the store to get some food and coming out with the food, treats, some cool toys, this new bedding you had been meaning to try, and a spare cage because what the heck


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

9. Pretending that the holes in your clothing is purposeful


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

10. When your remote controls all have chewed-off buttons


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

11. You yourself brux when you are happy


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

12. You can never say goodbye (at _the end_ and every time you leave the house)


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

13. Giving your rats that blanket you "never use"
14. Saving random items just to see if your rat will find a way to play with it
15. Getting excited about baskets at the dollar store


----------



## dumbo_rattie (Mar 13, 2021)

16.waking up to find your rat has chewed a hole in your fave hoodie/tshirt because you accidentally left it near the cage


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

dumbo_rattie said:


> 16.waking up to find your rat has chewed a hole in your fave hoodie/tshirt because you accidentally left it near the cage


This happens to me all the time 🤦‍♀️ You would think I’ve learned my lesson by now...


----------



## dumbo_rattie (Mar 13, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> This happens to me all the time 🤦‍♀️ You would think I’ve learned my lesson by now...


same i cut up what ever he chews an make him a blanket


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

17- coming to this forum so you can brag about how cute your rattos are
18-starts to talk about rats with a non rat person and says oh wait u might not understand


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

buddy/sire said:


> 17- coming to this forum so you can brag about how cute your rattos are
> 18-starts to talk about rats with a non rat person and says oh wait u might not understand


that last one


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

19: Quietly opening the door to the room your rats are in so you can see what they are doing. 
20: If you type almost any letter in to your resent searches you will see almost all rat-related things.


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

21. Walking through a store, especially a second-hand or dollar store, and going "oh (rat name) would love that!" "I could tie that up as a climbing frame" "I could make such a cute (insert item) out of this!" "This would be perfect as (insert thing)" Etc.

22.
Scanning Facebook/trading sites/rescues/breeder pages _daily _for rats that you might be able squeeze into your mischief or to look at cute babies

23. You open the cage door _really quietly _so you can get a picture of them sleeping in a cute pile/position


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> 20: If you type almost any letter in to your resent searches you will see almost all rat-related things.


I can relate %100

to all of these actually

WHY ARE ALL OF THESE SO DARN RELATABLE


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Angels with Whiskers said:


> I can relate %100
> 
> to all of these actually


SAMEEE


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

24. Having to unsubscribe from rat rescue groups because every single rattie you see you automatically want (this is true at least for me lol)

25. Finding it so hard to stop giving them cheerios and walk away after you u have fed them like 30 already as they pleadingly stare at you through the cage bars as if they were saying, "wat do u meen i cant have anover cheeewieo??"


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Vividdonut12 said:


> 24. Having to unsubscribe from rat rescue groups because every single rattie you see you automatically want (this is true at least for me lol)
> 
> 25. Finding it so hard to stop giving them cheerios and walk away after you u have fed them like 30 already as they pleadingly stare at you through the cage bars as if they were saying, "wat do u meen i cant have anover cheeewieo??"


Yes _that _face they give you while they all crowd up to the bars begging for more treats 😂


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

It is so hard, to have to walk away from and innocent pile of fat rats.


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

Vividdonut12 said:


> 25. Finding it so hard to stop giving them cheerios and walk away after you u have fed them like 30 already as they pleadingly stare at you through the cage bars as if they were saying, "wat do u meen i cant have anover cheeewieo??"


that is my fave so far


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> 12. You can never say goodbye (at _the end_ and every time you leave the house)


This one is very true. I've met far too many non-rat owners who are like "it's just a rat" 😭


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> 7. convincing people that the 'brown thing' on the floor is a sunflower seed and not poop


Trying to convince myself, more like. 


MinkShadow said:


> 22.
> Scanning Facebook/trading sites/rescues/breeder pages _daily _for rats that you might be able squeeze into your mischief or to look at cute babies
> 
> 23. You open the cage door _really quietly _so you can get a picture of them sleeping in a cute pile/position


Yeeeeeesss!!!


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Rex the Rat said:


> 12. You can never say goodbye (at _the end_


Yeah. Experienced that recently. I've had pets die before. This was different, somehow.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

1.Leaving the cage door open for a minute while you go answer the phone will only happen once.

2. When you see a box and you know it's perfect size for a rat castle.

3. You get excited whenever a toilet paper role is almost done because you can give them the tube

4. Hovering in the kitchen to make sure that no one throws away that cardboard box you can use.

5. "Rat pee on my clothes? No, _of course I'm not going to change_, if I did that I'd go through 10 pairs of pants per day!"

6. shopping at the grocery store with a list that's just for your rats.

7. convincing people that the 'brown thing' on the floor is a sunflower seed and not poop 

8. Going to the store to get some food and coming out with the food, treats, some cool toys, this new bedding you had been meaning to try, and a spare cage because what the heck

9. Pretending that the holes in your clothing is purposeful

10. When your remote controls all have chewed-off buttons 

11. You yourself brux when you are happy 

12. You can never say goodbye (at _the end_ and every time you leave the house)

13. Giving your rats that blanket you "never use"

14. Saving random items just to see if your rat will find a way to play with it

15. Getting excited about baskets at the dollar store
16.waking up to find your rat has chewed a hole in your fave hoodie/tshirt because you accidentally left it near the cage

17- coming to this forum so you can brag about how cute your rattos are

18-starts to talk about rats with a non rat person and says oh wait u might not understand

19: Quietly opening the door to the room your rats are in so you can see what they are doing.

20: If you type almost any letter in to your resent searches you will see almost all rat-related things.

21. Walking through a store, especially a second-hand or dollar store, and going "oh (rat name) would love that!" "I could tie that up as a climbing frame" "I could make such a cute (insert item) out of this!" "This would be perfect as (insert thing)" Etc.

22. Scanning Facebook/trading sites/rescues/breeder pages _daily _for rats that you might be able squeeze into your mischief or to look at cute babies

23. You open the cage door _really quietly _so you can get a picture of them sleeping in a cute pile/position

24. Having to unsubscribe from rat rescue groups because every single rattie you see you automatically want (this is true at least for me lol)

25. Finding it so hard to stop giving them cheerios and walk away after you u have fed them like 30 already as they pleadingly stare at you through the cage bars as if they were saying, "wat do u meen i cant have anover cheeewieo??"

Everything we have so far!


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

26. Your significant other sees you walk in the door from shopping and asks "What's _that _stuff for?"
"Rat stuff."
"Oh."


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Angels with Whiskers said:


> 8. Going to the store to get some food and coming out with the food, treats, some cool toys, this new bedding you had been meaning to try, and a spare cage because what the heck


That last one I actually did a while ago. But, in my defense, I was looking for a travel cage, and it was a decent size(16"X11"x14"). And it was only(drum roll please) SEVEN DOLLARS!!! I mean, why not? You can never have too many animal cages lying about, right?


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

7 dollars?!?! That's an awesome price!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

26. Logging into the Rat Forum every morning before anything else


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> 26. Logging into the Rat Forum every morning before anything else


6 am, rise and shine! (I actually do this)


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> 26. Logging into the Rat Forum every morning before anything else


Yassssss SERIOUSLY


----------



## FlowerStar (Mar 2, 2021)

27. Waking up right away to say good morning to the babies- later in morning give them shoulder rides and chill time. And in the evening set up their "bridges" to the bed and playpen and spend a couple hours playing!!

28. Having warm squishy lumpy wumpies in my sweater are the best cuddliesy feeling ever!!


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

29. Having to buy a replacement box of cheerios for the cereal eater in the house because we fed them all to the rats.


----------



## FlowerStar (Mar 2, 2021)

30. Spending hours making fun things before bed for the babies to entertain themselves with at night


----------



## Lucy's ratties (Mar 17, 2021)

31. Having to explain your mom that rats are not dirty and scary animals.


----------



## FlowerStar (Mar 2, 2021)

32. Having laundry day for the fleece bedding every 3-4 days and reorganizing the clutter 🐾💕

Today is laundry day for me heheh


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

33. Feeling guilty that you haven’t taken the rats’ out “long enough” and using that as an excuse to procrastinate 😂
34. Seeing a shape dart across the ground and thinking “Oh, [rat’s name here] is so crazy (laughs quietly)”
35. Trying not to burst out loud laughing when the rats are grooming each other, then they notice and start glaring at you.
36. If your rats are in your bedroom - Changing clothes and looking at them to realize that they are literally staring at you 😳


----------



## FlowerStar (Mar 2, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> 33. Feeling guilty that you haven’t taken the rats’ out “long enough” and using that as an excuse to procrastinate 😂
> 34. Seeing a shape dart across the ground and thinking “Oh, [rat’s name here] is so crazy (laughs quietly)”
> 35. Trying not to burst out loud laughing when the rats are grooming each other, then they notice and start glaring at you.
> 36. If your rats are in your bedroom - Changing clothes and looking at them to realize that they are literally staring at you 😳


Omg Yess to all of those!!!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

TwilxghtRat said:


> 33. Feeling guilty that you haven’t taken the rats’ out “long enough” and using that as an excuse to procrastinate 😂
> 34. Seeing a shape dart across the ground and thinking “Oh, [rat’s name here] is so crazy (laughs quietly)”
> 35. Trying not to burst out loud laughing when the rats are grooming each other, then they notice and start glaring at you.
> 36. If your rats are in your bedroom - Changing clothes and looking at them to realize that they are literally staring at you 😳


Yup i relate to all of those!! My rats are always staring straight into my soul!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

37) Presents and bedding in the washing machiene.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

37. be careful when wearing baggy long sleeves and your rats are out




lol yall took all the ones I was gonna say.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

38. dont leave computer open when rats are on desk
39. don't leave out food when rats are roaming on desk


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

_40.
Eating a salad or fruit cup not at home, and having that thought of "Maybe I should put some in my purse for the rats_


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

41. always saving the last bit of tomato soup, yogurt, pasta, etc. and letting your ratties lick the containers clean before tossing/recycling


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

42. *The water bottle clicking noises. 🤦‍♀️😬😂*


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

43. *The looks you get when you tell someone you have rats.*


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Rats_for_life said:


> 43. *The looks you get when you tell someone you have rats.*


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

44. Planning my garden with RATS in mind...what would THEY like? Hmm, maybe corn, kale, snow peas, sunflowers...never mind the humans, apparently the rats get priority.


----------



## FlowerStar (Mar 2, 2021)

45. ** showing off your babies "town house" and all its decorations to everyone who steps foot in your house!!** ( cage)


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

46. That moment when you think your rats are coming to give you kisses and cuddle you when really they just want to use you as a human elevator.
(Also, that ratstache thing. So true!)


Rex the Rat said:


> View attachment 304187


----------



## FlowerStar (Mar 2, 2021)

47. Scrolling RF(or the web lol) while chilling on the bed with the babies during free roam time 

(Currently doing this) 
🐾💕🐹🐭💕🐾


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

FlowerStar said:


> 47. Scrolling RF(or the web lol) while chilling on the bed with the babies during free roam time
> 
> (Currently doing this)
> 🐾💕🐹🐭💕🐾


Tell them I say hi!🙃


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

48. Your phone is filled with rat photos
49. You spam your friends with rat photos
50. You become so obsessed with boxes and old clothing that your friends think you're crazy


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Mhm. 100% yes.


----------



## RatLover232 (Dec 6, 2020)

Random number cause I lost track of the thread: when the rats begging for your dinner and you look at them and say “okay just one bite.” And you give them a small piece of your dinner. (It’s me doe, idk if anyone else does it) 😁


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Rats_for_life said:


> 42. *The water bottle clicking noises. 🤦‍♀️😬😂*


Oh, yes. Every. Single. Night. But it's totally worth it.


Rats_for_life said:


> 43. *The looks you get when you tell someone you have rats.*


Yeah..... after I tell them:
"Really?!?!"
"Yes"
"that's weird"
_sigh_ "well, actually they are really friendly and they clean themselves like cats..."
And then they inevitably escape the conversation somehow.


Rex the Rat said:


> View attachment 304187


Oh my goodness, all the time! I don't do it on purpose though. I just allow it while the people around make "eww" faces.


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

RatLover232 said:


> Random number cause I lost track of the thread: when the rats begging for your dinner and you look at them and say “okay just one bite.” And you give them a small piece of your dinner. (It’s me doe, idk if anyone else does it) 😁


It's 51!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

CuriousWhiskers said:


> Oh, yes. Every. Single. Night. But it's totally worth it.


yes i have begun to get used to the noise lol


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

CuriousWhiskers said:


> Yeah..... after I tell them:
> "Really?!?!"
> "Yes"
> "that's weird"
> ...


this . Is . So . Trueeeee !!!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Ya, I just wish people would give rats a chance.


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

43. *The looks you get when you tell someone you have rats.*
[/QUOTE]
I told someone I got rats and he said, what not ferrets?


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

I've had people _insist _that they're mice. 
"But they're so cute!"
"Yeah, rats are super cute!"
"No, rats are ugly and gross. Those are mice"
"Um...no they're not?"
"YES THEY ARE!"
"Uh.. ok"


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I KNOW RIGHT?!?!?!? I think I would know what my pet is.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Angels with Whiskers said:


> I've had people _insist _that they're mice.
> "But they're so cute!"
> "Yeah, rats are super cute!"
> "No, rats are ugly and gross. Those are mice"
> ...


" ok ok fine. You can think that they are mice. but if i learned anything... Its that my rats ... are probably SMARTER THAN YOU"


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

52. Having random holes/bite marks in EVERYTHING
53. Getting your rats new toys instead of new shoes even though you really need some because ya know... priorities!


----------



## FlowerStar (Mar 2, 2021)

53.laughing at their crazy antics as they run around during free roam, or when they groom each other or wrestle ( and idk if its just my girls but as soon as the cage door is open for free roam, they stand up and do a little wrestle of excitement its hilarious)

54. Knowing that each rat has their own unique and quirky personality and talks to them knowing they understand 💕🐾🐹🐭💕🐾


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

55. Becoming immune to the rat smelling room 😂


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Mhm. Whenever my mom enters my room, she says it smells like a barn.


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

At least your mom still comes into your room. My sister wouldn't


----------



## FlowerStar (Mar 2, 2021)

Rats_for_life said:


> 55. Becoming immune to the rat smelling room 😂


Yep!!! We share a room so I'm very immune. Also I work.at an animal shelter, the smell stop registering years ago 😅😂

*kisses and squeaks from Flower and Star* 

🐾💕🐹🐭🐾💕


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

😒😑😑😑😑56. kissing them


----------



## PilkkuVilkku (Jan 7, 2021)

57. Watching rat videos on youtube/tiktok while petting/snuggling with your own rat


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

58. Having to listen to people go "they have the plague and you'll catch it!" And having to explain that _no, _my_ domesticated _rat does _not _have a disease that can simply be treated using antibiotics and is barely deadly anymore


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Yes! And when people say that they _spread the plague _I’m like- NO! It was the fleas. *The fleas you people. Rats were victims too!*


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

MinkShadow said:


> 58. Having to listen to people go "they have the plague and you'll catch it!" And having to explain that _no, _my_ domesticated _rat does _not _have a disease that can simply be treated using antibiotics and is barely deadly anymore





TwilxghtRat said:


> Yes! And when people say that they _spread the plague _I’m like- NO! It was the fleas. *The fleas you people. Rats were victims too!*


Oh, YES! So relatable!


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

ratmom! said:


> 😒😑😑😑😑56. kissing them


Yeah..... sorry WebMD, I don't care about what you say, I will never stop kissing my ratties!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Yesterday I told my areial teacher that I have rats, and she said she had a rat as a kid. When I put the pieces together that she had one rat a asked what THEIR names were and she said she only had one. Then I was able to edgicate her.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

CuriousWhiskers said:


> Yeah..... sorry WebMD, I don't care about what you say, I will never stop kissing my ratties!


Lol I always kiss them but they always DONT LET ME!! They put their adorbale widdle paws on my face


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Why EVERY conversation with you ends up about rats. (My family sorta avoids me now)
Whenever we come to a pet shop to buy a cricket for my brother's tarantula "mom, this toy is adorable, I'm buying it? Later that week "gives toy to friends guinea pig"


----------



## dumbo_rattie (Mar 13, 2021)

come on guys we got this lets get to 100 <3


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

59. Seeing adorable pictures of baby ratties and wanting more of your own
60. Seeing pictures of these perfect themed cages and wanting that to be your cage
61.People arguing that its ok to only have one rat
62. People making excuses to get rats and pets from petstores


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

63. Trying to make those perfect themed cages but it always ends up terrible
64. Rats pooping 2 inches away from litter pan


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

65. When rat forum pictures sometimes say "sensitive content, only for show for people 18 or older" and really it is just rat parts or a baby rat


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

When you aww when a rat licks your lips


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

66) when you have teached your rats perfectly to be litter trained but after a month they are back to pooping all over the place 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

67) when you get the ratties names mixed up ALL the time 😂


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

68. When you keep puttin off cage cleaning day


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

69) you get so excited when they learn an amazing new trick !


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

70) ESCAPE ARTISTS !!!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

71) rat bedding is probably all over your floor right now and you cant be bothered to sweep it up 😂


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

72) only rat owners will understand how cute it is when your ratties notice you and look through the bars !


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

73) once you tell people about rats they become a health expert saying ‘you can’t keep them they have diseases ‘ !


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

74. You have scratches all over your chest/arms from their little sharp claws


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

75) When you spend hours on end on rat forums


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> 75) When you spend hours on end on rat forums


yesss ! Like I’m doing right now !😂😂I’ve been on here For an hour and a half already 😂😂


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

lol me too!! I have litterally bee on here for like 2 weeks and I have posted like 225 times!!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> lol me too!! I have litterally bee on here for like 2 weeks and I have posted like 225 times!!


Omggggg haha that’s awsome ! 😂🥰


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

#76 When you don't like vegetables, but buy them anyway just for the rats.


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

#77 I finally understand Youngster Joey from the Pokemon games.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

#78. Filling up half the cart at the grocery store just for the rats

79. Spending all your time in the baby food section


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

80. That feeling of dread when you can't find one of your rats


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

MinkShadow said:


> 80. That feeling of dread when you can't find one of your rats


YESSSSSSSS. In free roam. That feeling like: "Did (rat's name) somehow squeeze under that towel I put by the door?"


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

81. Anxiously waiting for news from the new owner/adopter to see how my kids/rats are doing in their new home 😬


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Aww


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

(sorry if these were already mentioned, its hard to keep track of 81 things)

82. Stacking cheerios on their head and trying to get a record before they fall off and then watching the other rats eat them off each other ( lol am I the only one that does this????)

83. Them crawling in your sweatshirt and THAT FEELING when they crawl down your sleeve ( warm and fuzzy) and then poking their head out


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Oh my gosh, totally!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

ratmom! said:


> (sorry if these were already mentioned, its hard to keep track of 81 things)
> 
> 82. Stacking cheerios on their head and trying to get a record before they fall off and then watching the other rats eat them off each other ( lol am I the only one that does this????)
> 
> 83. Them crawling in your sweatshirt and THAT FEELING when they crawl down your sleeve ( warm and fuzzy) and then poking their head out


Stacking Cheerios? Mine don't sit still for more than a nanosecond lol.
THAT FEELING...oh yeah, against your skin, soft and tickley and somehow both so wrong and so right at the same time 😅


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Stacking Cheerios? Mine don't sit still for more than a nanosecond lol.
> THAT FEELING...oh yeah, against your skin, soft and tickley and somehow both so wrong and so right at the same time 😅


Lol well while they are eating cheerios I will sneakily snack them!!!!!!!!!

And omg yes ikr


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

MinkShadow said:


> 80. That feeling of dread when you can't find one of your rats


That feeling of exasperation and relief when you find out the rat was in their cage the entire time.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

84. finding them sleeping in the weirdest spots..

I just found Alfredo sleeping in his empty water bowl lol


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

ratmom! said:


> 84. finding them sleeping in the weirdest spots..


The babies found a new use for the litterbox.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

omg...


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

That, brings me a lot of joy.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

The first boggle!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

85. The empty spot in my heart when at look at their empty cage...


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

86. When the rats kick all the bedding out of their litter box (including the parts with the poop) and then look at you evilly because they love having power over you.

In fact, I can imagine a conversation between Cloud and Dew right now. . .
”Hey Dew, I’m more powerful than you! I can get mom to instantly call me a fat-headed brat, whatever that means ☺”
”Cloud, stop lying. It’s obvious I’m the best! She always glares at me and puts me in time-out whenever I flip over the water bowl intentionally 😉”


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

87. You randomly find cheerios in the pockets of your your pants, coats, sweatshirts.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

When you cry over cute rats


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

when you cry when your rat passes (I’ve had 5 rats pass)
A random someone once said “it’s just a rat“ and I SCREAMED at them


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Clarkbar said:


> 87. You randomly find cheerios in the pockets of your your pants, coats, sweatshirts.


Ok, this one is just too relatable!


----------



## XxPrettylethalxX (Jun 8, 2021)

Ive got no clue what number were on BUT

When you walk into the room that you keep them in to grab something and then you feel so absolutely terrible leaving the room because they've already spotted you and they're all waiting at the doors 😭.

When they chase you around when they're out on floor time like a little pack of ducklings!!!!! 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

I have no idea what # we're on either. But here goes...

?) When u free roam your rats every single time that you visit the rat forum.
(seriously, my ratties are free-roaming right now lol)

?) When u are so late but you decide you haven't given your rats enough attention and go hang out with them and feed them anyway.


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

@Angels with Wiskers , 
I LOVE ur profile pic. Emiology merch for life. lol


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

When your significant other gets tired of waiting for you to come back from free-roam, and watches your favorite show without you...


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

26. Buying baby food/Gerber puffs and when the cashier asks about your child you proudly tell them you have 8 fur babies (RATS!!!).


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

96 When you forgive them for ratty weirdness like biting of socked toes ,climbing all over a book when you are trying to read,trying to steal your jewellry( while you are wearing It) cos you love them so much
97 when they indicate they are hungry by running up onto your shoulder and pressing their mouth firmly at the corner of your mouth....so cute and clever!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

98. when they are ina really cute position like sleeping on their back and you run to grab someone to show or your phone to take picture and when you get back they moved -_-


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

99. When you wake up your soundly sleeping and perfectly healthy rat to makes sure he/she is still alive


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Idk if someone has already said this but when you spend all the time you should have been using to do homework playing with your rats.


----------

